# 2019 PA BOLETE STUDY



## trahn008

A place to post are Bolete finds. Always looking to expand my knowledge on Boletes. Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

Does this mean we'll FIND boletes this summer? It's been a while for me...


----------



## shroomsearcher

Check the Ohio page. A guy posted a pic of boletes found in Hocking Co. recently. He posted a link to _wpamushroomclub.org _which he used to identify a couple of his finds as "spotted boletes" a _Xanthoconium affine _variation. A choice edible. And he STRONGLY recommended bookmarking that link.


----------



## Jmay

shroomsearcher said:


> Check the Ohio page. A guy posted a pic of boletes found in Hocking Co. recently. He posted a link to _wpamushroomclub.org _which he used to identify a couple of his finds as "spotted boletes" a _Xanthoconium affine _variation. A choice edible. And he STRONGLY recommended bookmarking that link.


Thanks for the link.
I have been curious on some boletus buttons I found last year but never looked them up. They may very well be spotted bolete. I will post on i.d forum, but kind of got excited when I opened that link thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jmay

Oh shoot!! This is a pa bolete study I just noticed. Admins can delete, wont hurt my feelings at all. Sorry


----------



## sb

Hi all. I'm reposting over here because the latitude (39.39N) of my finds and topography share much with similar in PA.

Hocking County, SE OH
Bolete Mushrooms were starting to show up yesterday in my tramp through the woods after getting my 50 gal spring water load for the next 6 weeks.









See the two speckled or spotted Boletes above? I opened the Bolete Identification Reference at this web address below:
https://boletes.wpamushroomclub.org
and searched and found the speckled Bolete, identified as a "Spotted Bolete" a "choice edible".

(pic below, 1 of many, from id page)
https://boletes.wpamushroomclub.org/product/xanthoconium-affine/








Xanthoconium affine variations (“Spotted Bolete”)

You can filter the Boletes 8 different ways. 
I recommend bookmarking this reference site.


----------



## beagleboy

shroomsearcher said:


> Check the Ohio page. A guy posted a pic of boletes found in Hocking Co. recently. He posted a link to _wpamushroomclub.org _which he used to identify a couple of his finds as "spotted boletes" a _Xanthoconium affine _variation. A choice edible. And he STRONGLY recommended bookmarking that link.


Shroomsearcher, I really have trouble identifying boletes and never have tried eating any. Thanks for posting this and I really appreciate the time and effort the wpa mushroom club went to set this up. I went through the filter on a bolete I found last year and then looked it up in one of my books, it was so much easier than just trying to key it out. I may just get brave enough to try eating one this year. Thanks trahn for starting this thread again this year.


----------



## steelernation

Beagle, one thing to keep in mind here in the east is that technically, one or two boletes are poisonous enough to make you pretty sick (but are not deadly), maybe a couple-few that might give you an upset stomach, then 5-10 bitter ones that are unpalatable. After that, some that are unremarkable or not recommended to eat, and then a whole bunch of edibles. I've had a few cases when I narrowed down to 3 species and they were all edible, so I ate them, with delicious results 

If you collect boletes and can get photos of the cap, the pores and the stalk, and then post them here while refrigerating the mushrooms, I/we will do our best to help get delicious mushrooms onto your taste buds


----------



## sb

Jmay said:


> Oh shoot!! This is a pa bolete study I just noticed. Admins can delete, wont hurt my feelings at all. Sorry


Jmay - Boletes just don't pay attention to state lines, Ha, ha!

Really great pic you posted of your Bolete finds last year in MI, it appears.


----------



## Jmay

sb said:


> Jmay - Boletes just don't pay attention to state lines, Ha, ha!
> 
> Really great pic you posted of your Bolete finds last year in MI, it appears.


Thanks sb
So true on the state line.
And yes michigan it was. You all have a nice season down that way.


----------



## sb

Jmay said:


> Thanks sb
> So true on the state line.
> And yes michigan it was. You all have a nice season down that way.


Thanks, and you too have a great season. 
My Bolete finds inspired me to bake a King Bolete White Pizz last night (Pics of how we prepare... thread)


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> Shroomsearcher, I really have trouble identifying boletes and never have tried eating any. Thanks for posting this and I really appreciate the time and effort the wpa mushroom club went to set this up. I went through the filter on a bolete I found last year and then looked it up in one of my books, it was so much easier than just trying to key it out. I may just get brave enough to try eating one this year. Thanks trahn for starting this thread again this year.


I know what you mean. I can find them like crazy, but IDing them positively is another story! Also, I've never found any that look as nice as the pics that Jmay and sb posted. Man! Some of Jmay's looked an awful lot like kings! 



steelernation said:


> Beagle, one thing to keep in mind here in the east is that technically, one or two boletes are poisonous enough to make you pretty sick (but are not deadly), maybe a couple-few that might give you an upset stomach, then 5-10 bitter ones that are unpalatable. After that, some that are unremarkable or not recommended to eat, and then a whole bunch of edibles. I've had a few cases when I narrowed down to 3 species and they were all edible, so I ate them, with delicious results
> 
> If you collect boletes and can get photos of the cap, the pores and the stalk, and then post them here while refrigerating the mushrooms, I/we will do our best to help get delicious mushrooms onto your taste buds


I have picked up some tips here, like taking a quick bite and chew, and then spitting it out to check for bitterness. That's a nice field check to eliminate some candidates immediately. I've harvested some, done bruise testing and spore checking, and still never worked up the nerve to actually try to eat one! Maybe this year will turn the trick. 

I remain in search of the ever elusive king! I have read and heard that they like a beech woods. I remember where there was big beech woods locally. Huge, old trees! I'll have to drive by and hope it hasn't succumbed to housing!


----------



## trahn008

Not just for PA. Would be great if everybody joined in. Just post your state they where found. I just like to track the PA flushes thru the seasons. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jmay

trahn008 said:


> Not just for PA. Would be great if everybody joined in. Just post your state they where found. I just like to track the PA flushes thru the seasons. Happy Hunting!


Thank you trahn008 and sb.
I would love to learn about various Bolete's across the states.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I was able to get out for a brief look today before brunch with most of my sibs and some of my cousins. Didn't find a sign of anything, but that's not really surprising. I don't usually find boletes until mid or late July. It seems like it needs to be hot! No sign of chickens either, even where I've found them before.


----------



## Jmay

shroomsearcher said:


> Didn't find a sign of anything, but that's not really surprising. I don't usually find boletes until mid or late July. It seems like it needs to be hot.


Same here for me in n.e lower michigan, mid to late July for boletes.


----------



## sb

Where I found them last week in SE Ohio, latitude-wise, would equate to the very southern border of PA (39+ degrees N). That most of what I found were just small knobs, that I didn't pick, told me Central OH is yet to come, for me.

My challenge here in Central OH is nailing the "window of opportunity" because as I find them here, they will progress fast and move beyond the unfurled cap to a pancake and bug ridden in just 2-3 daysl.

I now have a dehydrator to use and I'm going to try the Mushroom Bacon Crisp recipe that is wonderful for Shiitake on Bay Boletes if i'm timely ang get some bountiful picks of these.

Gotta be in tune this year. Someone just posted in Ohio Forum that "Chanterelles are poppin in Central OH". That's 3 weeks ahead of my norm -- I'm going out tomorrow after grocery shopping.
Good luck to all . . .


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah, I've found lots of bug riddled boletes the past couple of years. Especially the stems, they were just drilled full of holes! Also found some covered in a blue-green mold. Just heard a weather blurb on TV that's calling for temps in the upper 80's later this week. Maybe that will get things popping. Meanwhile, it's raining here again, but not hard. The worst of it slid by us to the South.


----------



## Ron Day

Glad I saw this post, chanterelle, suillus and Boletes are about all I eat all summer and this post reminded me it's past time to get out in the woods and start looking. Went camping last weekend and saw a few green russula. For what it is worth several suillus and boletes are mediocre fresh but AMAZING once dried and rehydrated in soups and sauces.


----------



## sb

Ron Day - You bring up a worthwhile point regarding some mushrooms being better after being dehydrated!! Thanks.


----------



## steelernation

Umm...what happened to the 2019 Summer Mushrooms thread?


----------



## trahn008

It's a shame! The mods do the best they can. The owner needs to set up a better system period! I think the owner just doesn't care. It's a great system we do all the work and they profit and don't listen to feedback. Was once a great site, sad to say not so anymore! Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

I can't believe how difficult it seems to be. I've never seen a site hacked like this before.

That said, we had none of the luck that ajack had over the weekend. We went just a little further north of where he had his lucky spots and we had just about nothing in the chant department. Did find maybe 1/2 a pound of black trumpets that were still useable. A few black velvet boletes (I think...haven't keyed them yet). Plenty of non-edibles on our drive and hike, but the woods were too wet and muddy for anything else.


----------



## ajack

All the Chants I've found so far have been on well draining ridges around oaks with rocky soil and grasses.


----------



## steelernation

Nice. From the regions you described, I had some vague idea of places you could be, but I don't have the time to get to them, I don't think. Even the upland areas with well-draining soil and a little rock were swampy yesterday. 2" of rain will do that


----------



## DanCB

"All the Chants I've found so far have been on well draining ridges around oaks with rocky soil and grasses."

What kind are you finding? I've been picking lots of smooth chants in an environment you describe. I'm picking far fewer golden chants elsewhere.


----------



## ajack

Most all are smooths Cantharellus lateritius


----------



## beagleboy

I have been finding a few smooth chanterelles. Also some amanita's and lots of coral mushrooms in Snyder and Mifflin counties.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> I have been finding a few smooth chanterelles. Also some amanita's and lots of coral mushrooms in Snyder and Mifflin counties.
> View attachment 22328
> View attachment 22330
> View attachment 22332
> View attachment 22334


 Nice pictures ... got to ask same camera????


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> Nice pictures ... got to ask same camera????


redfred, yes it is a canon powershot a710 that I had for years. It had quit on me earlier in the spring, so I picked up a newer canon on ebay and as soon as I received it I rapped my old one on my desk and It started working again. So I will use it till it stops again.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> redfred, yes it is a canon powershot a710 that I had for years. It had quit on me earlier in the spring, so I picked up a newer canon on ebay and as soon as I received it I rapped my old one on my desk and It started working again. So I will use it till it stops again.


Sometimes just the threat of the 20 oz. repair tool is enough to slap most electronic devices into submission..... but a wrap on the table will tell them who is boss......good luck....


----------



## shroomsearcher

ajack said:


> All the Chants I've found so far have been on well draining ridges around oaks with rocky soil and grasses.


That's exactly the situation I found my first ever Chants in the other day. All within 10 ft of the base of a large red oak. I went in there because I had found boletes there in years past. Unfortunately, I found the Chants too late, they were dried up and over the hill. We had a little rain this afternoon. Do you think that might get more to pop? There weren't that many, only 9 or 10 shrooms. Would have made a nice small skillet full.


----------



## cwlake

shroomsearcher said:


> That's exactly the situation I found my first ever Chants in the other day. All within 10 ft of the base of a large red oak. I went in there because I had found boletes there in years past. Unfortunately, I found the Chants too late, they were dried up and over the hill. We had a little rain this afternoon. Do you think that might get more to pop? There weren't that many, only 9 or 10 shrooms. Would have made a nice small skillet full.
> 
> View attachment 22346
> 
> 
> View attachment 22348


here in s. mi. I find chants til nearly sept.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Good to know! I'll keep looking!


----------



## beagleboy

I found an area that had a fair amount of these today. The stem were buggy but the caps didn't look like they were infested. I used the bolete filter to key them out and came up with three possibilities, all were edible. Sorry about the picture of the stem, the flash went off and I didn't know it was washed out like that.


----------



## trahn008

Been out on the quad with Benny and have notice some bolete's starting, haven't pick any yet but bolete study thread should start getting some post's really soon. Beagle what type's did you come up with?? I have some Idea's. Happy Hunting!


----------



## sb

I was out in Hocking County OH yesterday (similar topography to much of PA) and the Boletes were starting there too.


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Been out on the quad with Benny and have notice some bolete's starting, haven't pick any yet but bolete study thread should start getting some post's really soon. Beagle what type's did you come up with?? I have some Idea's. Happy Hunting!


When I used the stem with reticulation on it, it came up with one, boletus nobilissimus. When I used scabers or dark markings on the stem three names came up leccinum vulpinum, leccinum picinum, and leccinum holopus. Actually when I looked at the pictures the leccinum holopus was the closest but it said that it's common name was the birch bolete and there were no birch in the area, just Norway spruce. I did the taste and spit test and to me it was sweet. I tried a spore print but it didn't take. Nothing stained any color. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## beagleboy

I found a lot of boletes yesterday but they were old and buggy


----------



## Kbshroom

Just curious if anyone knows if these are boletes? If not maybe you could identify them. Stumbled across them a couple weeks ago while checking a trailcamera. They were under oak trees not right next to them but in the open. There were prob 30 spread across a 20' area. Looked like they had been there a bit. Some animals seemed to like them they had all been chewed on. Not an expert on summertime mushrooms but always looking to learn something new. Thanks for any input.


----------



## beagleboy

Kbshroom said:


> Just curious if anyone knows if these are boletes? If not maybe you could identify them. Stumbled across them a couple weeks ago while checking a trailcamera. They were under oak trees not right next to them but in the open. There were prob 30 spread across a 20' area. Looked like they had been there a bit. Some animals seemed to like them they had all been chewed on. Not an expert on summertime mushrooms but always looking to learn something new. Thanks for any input.


Kbshroom, those are in the bolete genus.If you look back in this thread to the third post, shroomsearcher posted a link that goes to a bolete filter. It is really easy to use, but I still don't feel sure enough to eat any of them yet.


----------



## Kbshroom

Thanks beagleboy much appreciated. I will check out that post for sure. And I don't eat anything I'm not positive of myself. Nice to have someone show you that has been doing it for years if possible.


----------



## Jmay

Kings are finally popping in northern mi. It has been a terrible year for boletes up here until a week ago.


----------



## steelernation

Ohh...that's not fair...


----------



## Jmay

steelernation said:


> Ohh...that's not fair...


 I know lol...I feel the same way when others are getting these big Hen of the woods finds. Up in n.e michigan not many hens at all.


----------



## shroomsearcher

OMG! I am so jealous! Looked for those since I've been hunting shrooms and never found a single one!


----------



## Jmay

shroomsearcher said:


> OMG! I am so jealous! Looked for those since I've been hunting shrooms and never found a single one!


Hey S.S
If you have any Balsum fir woods or even a few Norway's I'd be checking them out. I have never found a Edulis var. In the hardwoods before, but many do..just not me. Goodluck!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I've also heard that they are fond of a Beech woods. I know where there is, or was, a big old Beech forest in the south county. I'll have to cruise by and hope it hasn't been turned into a housing development. Balsam Fir and Norway Pines are a little scarce around here. We're dominated by hardwoods for the most part. Driving up through Michigan to go fishing in Canada, I noticed you come to an area where Michigan starts looking a whole lot like Canada! A lot more evergreens and aspen and popple woods.


----------



## MRFCookCounty

There are tons of boletes. Based on the picture and under oak:

If they have drab olive spores and bruise bluish they're likely *Boletus pseudosensibilis*

If they really bruise bluish they're likely 
*Boletus sensibilis*

Check here for more details. 
mushroomexpert dot com/boletus_pseudosensibilis


----------



## shroomsearcher

Oh, I know there are tons of them. That's why I've never been comfortable enough with a bolete ID to try eating any. I may have found some of the boletes you described. A couple years ago while playing golf, I hit a bad drive into the edge of a woods on the course. The floor had been all cleared out to make it easy to find a ball in there, so after playing my second shot I took a quick look around. There were big boletes all over the place! I found one in prime condition and picked it to take home and spore print. When I showed my buddy I saw that it had bruised blue like crazy. The slightest touch would make it bruise blue. I had read somewhere to avoid boletes that bruised blue, so I chucked it in the woods somewhere else on the course. 

BTW, this golf course is one of the "shroomiest" places I have ever found. They are everywhere out there. On the right hand side of a par 5, there are free-standing trees maples as I recall, in the rough beyond which is the heavy woods. On several of them were growing big oysters! I went and checked them, but they were all over the hill! Even if they were prime, I wasn't equipped for gathering mushrooms.


----------



## cwlake

shroomsearcher said:


> Oh, I know there are tons of them. That's why I've never been comfortable enough with a bolete ID to try eating any. I may have found some of the boletes you described. A couple years ago while playing golf, I hit a bad drive into the edge of a woods on the course. The floor had been all cleared out to make it easy to find a ball in there, so after playing my second shot I took a quick look around. There were big boletes all over the place! I found one in prime condition and picked it to take home and spore print. When I showed my buddy I saw that it had bruised blue like crazy. The slightest touch would make it bruise blue. I had read somewhere to avoid boletes that bruised blue, so I chucked it in the woods somewhere else on the course.
> 
> BTW, this golf course is one of the "shroomiest" places I have ever found. They are everywhere out there. On the right hand side of a par 5, there are free-standing trees maples as I recall, in the rough beyond which is the heavy woods. On several of them were growing big oysters! I went and checked them, but they were all over the hill! Even if they were prime, I wasn't equipped for gathering mushrooms.


you need to be careful eating shrooms from the golf course. they put a lot of chemicals out there to make the grass pretty!


----------



## Osroc76

cwlake said:


> you need to be careful eating shrooms from the golf course. they put a lot of chemicals out there to make the grass pretty!


I would send to agree about the chemicals... And also not being equipped to harvest mushrooms is when you find the most haha!


----------



## shroomsearcher

cwlake said:


> you need to be careful eating shrooms from the golf course. they put a lot of chemicals out there to make the grass pretty!


I understand that, but this is hardly a country club type of layout, more of a "farm country" course. Just like the city park where I find pinkies. The city of Youngstown is lucky to have the money for gas and wages to keep the grass cut! so I know they're not putting herbicides, pesticides or fertilizers on it.


----------



## Osroc76

shroomsearcher said:


> I understand that, but this is hardly a country club type of layout, more of a "farm country" course. Just like the city park where I find pinkies. The city of Youngstown is lucky to have the money for gas and wages to keep the grass cut! so I know they're not putting herbicides, pesticides or fertilizers on it.


Are you from Youngstown?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Osroc76 said:


> Are you from Youngstown?


Yes. Or, as the bumpersticker says, "Stuck in Youngstown!"


----------



## Osroc76

shroomsearcher said:


> Yes. Or, as the bumpersticker says, "Stuck in Youngstown!"


Nice. I'm not far from there! About 45 minutes


----------

